# [OT] Webcam per Linux?

## _sys/sid

Qualcuno puo' dirmi il modello di una webcam funzionante su linux?

grazie.

----------

## SilverXXX

Io uso una trsut sp@cecam con i driver spca5xx, ma è una mezza ciofeca come webcam. Qualche logitech, di quelle medie o medio-grosse, dovrebbero dare un risultato molto migliore e diverse sono supportate.

----------

## _sys/sid

Usi Questa?

http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=13959

cmq a me serve solo per provare l'invio di stream video realtime  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

No, la 120, che è qvga come risoluzione (e in più fa schifo proprio il minimo d'ottica che ha)

----------

## Raffo

uso una logitech quickcam usb, trovi una guida al funzionamento sul forum o sul wiki... è stato facilissimo configurarla   :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> uso una logitech quickcam usb, trovi una guida al funzionamento sul forum o sul wiki... è stato facilissimo configurarla  

 

Lo stesso per me...   :Cool: 

----------

## Luca89

Io ho una logitech quickcam express, funziona abbastanza bene come video mentre non ho capito come poter sfruttare il microfono integrato.

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano.

 

Wow finalmente localizzata anche questa frase   :Razz:  .

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Spostato da Forum italiano (Italian) a Forum di discussione italiano. 
> 
> Wow finalmente localizzata anche questa frase   .

 

Eh, ma faccio a mano eh  :Razz:  Traduco al volo, altro che localizzazione   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Eh, ma faccio a mano eh  Traduco al volo, altro che localizzazione  

 

LOL   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Siamo in due  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   
> 
> Eh, ma faccio a mano eh  Traduco al volo, altro che localizzazione   
> 
> LOL    
> ...

 

Battute da Moderator!  :Laughing: 

----------

## leon_73

Ciao a tutti...

volevo sapere se qualcuno ha fatto delle prove comparative sulla qualita' delle varei webcam supportate su linux...

chiedo questo perche' ho notato che la qualita' dell'immagine cambia molto... sia da wc a wc ... ma anche da SO...

Stavo pensando di mettere su una paginetta in cui quelli che vogliono possono mandare una loro foto fatta con la wc... magari confrontando anche la qualita' tra win e il geco.

Puo' interessare qualcosa di simile? fatemi sapere... se vedo un po' di feedback provo a mettere in piedi un paio di pagine in merito....

Leo

----------

## nick_spacca

Io al momento non ho una webcam (l'abbreviazione mi suona un po male...  :Laughing:  ) ma sono intenzionato a prenderne una prossimamente...e proprio per questo sarei moolto interessato alla tua iniziativa...solo per sfruttarla però   :Wink:   almeno momentanemente...

EDIT=penso che questo thread stia meglio nel forum "Discussione"   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da leon_73 con questo

Faccio notare che la sezione in cui è stato originariamente postato il topic era errata (forum italiano (italian)) e che c'erano già decine di threads sull'argomento webcam

----------

## demone

Sicuramente una PCVC830K "ToUCam Fun II" della philips.

----------

## SonOfTheStage

 *demone wrote:*   

> Sicuramente una PCVC830K "ToUCam Fun II" della philips.

 

Idem, uso la stessa cam.

----------

## federico

Ma io devo avere qualche maledizione, visto che non mi va ne' la quickam logitech ne' la toucam philips... (per supporto domandero' in un thread adatto, era per ricordare che le cose che funzionano al volo ad alcuni, non funzionano mai ad altri)

Fede

----------

## leon_73

ok... allora provvedero' al piu' presto di aprire una paginetta e poi vi mando un link  :Smile: 

Leo

Il link che ho creato e' http://webcam.netsons.org/

Ma ho qualche prob con la pagina php  :Sad: 

```
[SNIP]
```

mi date una mano... la parte di listing e' ok... non riesco pero' a fare l'upload :-\ e mi raccomando ... non abusatene ...  :Wink: 

edit 11/05/2006 16:37 ...

ok... problema risolto...

----------

## leon_73

Ok... la pagina e' su...  :Smile: 

Siete pregati di uploadare i files dei vostri snapshot con il nome della webcam... il io lo avrete questa sera quando torno a casa

Che la festa abbia inizio...

Leo

----------

## demone

Per quanto concerne la ToUCam Fun II della philips per funzionare con linux è fondamentale che sia questa serie PCVC830K

----------

## leon_73

 *demone wrote:*   

> Per quanto concerne la ToUCam Fun II della philips per funzionare con linux è fondamentale che sia questa serie PCVC830K

 

bhe... se ce l'hai, fatti una "fotina" e mandala sul sito  :Smile: 

forza ragazzi  :Smile: 

----------

## leon_73

Per la cronaca ho postato la quickcam messenger della logitec... con i nuovi fantastici drivers appena installati ...  :Smile: 

se riesco mando anche la notebook

----------

